# Rolling Rock Schwinn



## johnmp12 (Feb 8, 2022)

I have this Schwinn springer front Rolling Rock bike and wanting to find out any information about when it might have been made, how many were made, etc.... I have seen several of these without the springer front and different Rolling Rock branded models. I have never seen this model with the Spring front end, classic seat, bell and light. I am assuming these were promo bikes for Rolling Rock but outside of that I do not know much and have not found much information.


----------



## HEMI426 (Feb 8, 2022)

Sometimes Corp. Executives got these as X-Mas gifts from the Company as a promotion which means not many around. Not sure but just saying.


----------



## PapaPengin (Feb 8, 2022)

North American Cycles (Cycle Force Group) makes alot of promo bikes. Having the Schwinn name on it throws me off though. I've only seen them with the promotional name on them. They normally place a "Cycle Force Group" decal on the seat post tube near the bottom bracket.


----------



## johnmp12 (Feb 8, 2022)

PapaPengin said:


> North American Cycles (Cycle Force Group) makes alot of promo bikes. Having the Schwinn name on it throws me off though. I've only seen them with the promotional name on them. They normally place a "Cycle Force Group" decal on the seat post tube near the bottom bracket.



There are several of these (without the springer front end, etc..) on Ebay. Most, if not all of them claim they are a 1996 Schwinn promo bike and that only 500 were made.


----------



## Jeff54 (Feb 8, 2022)

johnmp12 said:


> I have this Schwinn springer front Rolling Rock bike and wanting to find out any information about when it might have been made, how many were made, etc.... I have seen several of these without the springer front and different Rolling Rock branded models. I have never seen this model with the Spring front end, classic seat, bell and light. I am assuming these were promo bikes for Rolling Rock but outside of that I do not know much and have not found much information.
> 
> View attachment 1566466



I've seen plenty of Rolling Rock China made Schwinn with and without Springer fork.

That fork is the same as on the China Schwinn Anniversary models. Made I ferget, 1994 at first. And China Schwinn continued making that Springer until a few years ago. IDK why they changed what was virtually the same as was 1st introduced in 1955. The 94- 2017 or so issue got very poor chrome and rusts as soon U turn your back. The new version China Schwinn will rust and now they are the same as the aftermarket springers Japan, China and who knows who have sold since the 60's. Been wondering as I noticed last year whenever China Schwinn made the cheapest and worse Black phantom and Krates ever. Wondering why China began making the old fake aftermarket springers for Krate and Phantoms  in the past few years..

And "Only 500 Rolling Rock made"? I seriously doubt that B/c I have seen these on Creig's list for years. And B/C what I can see on front fender bracket, I think, would have not made in the 90's, more like 2005 or later. Rear fender bracket, small area where flat part is small is a tell on Schwinn for years and years.  Verses front, large flat area showing. [ Edit: Waint, no, have to take that Back. I checked my Schwinn anniversary Cruiser and front fender bracket is exact same as on this Rolling Rock. Rear fender is the same too.]
Albeit, not taking back the rest. Schwinn China continued making the same bikes with different names long after 2002 bankruptcy until about 2017.


----------



## Xlobsterman (Feb 8, 2022)

johnmp12 said:


> I have this Schwinn springer front Rolling Rock bike and wanting to find out any information about when it might have been made, how many were made, etc.... I have seen several of these without the springer front and different Rolling Rock branded models. I have never seen this model with the Spring front end, classic seat, bell and light. I am assuming these were promo bikes for Rolling Rock but outside of that I do not know much and have not found much information.
> 
> View attachment 1566466




I would say it is just a bike someone customized themselves!

I have one that I got new in the box, and it had a 97 date code on it.


----------



## mrg (Feb 8, 2022)

Sorry, even if it says Schwinn, RR or whatever it's still all China/Taiwan made!


----------



## johnmp12 (Feb 8, 2022)

mrg said:


> Sorry, even if it says Schwinn, RR or whatever it's still all China/Taiwan made!



Yes, I am aware of that


----------



## Xlobsterman (Feb 8, 2022)

mrg said:


> Sorry, even if it says Schwinn, RR or whatever it's still all China/Taiwan made!




Yes it is, but IMO it is a decent quality bike. And that is one of the reasons I got mine, is to actually see the quality of the Taiwan bikes with my own eyes.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 8, 2022)

Jeff54 said:


> I've seen plenty of Rolling Rock China made Schwinn with and without Springer fork.
> 
> That fork is the same as on the China Schwinn Anniversary models. Made I ferget, 1994 at first. And China Schwinn continued making that Springer until a few years ago. IDK why they changed what was virtually the same as was 1st introduced in 1955. The 94- 2017 or so issue got very poor chrome and rusts as soon U turn your back. The new version China Schwinn will rust and now they are the same as the aftermarket springers Japan, China and who knows who have sold since the 60's. Been wondering as I noticed last year whenever China Schwinn made the cheapest and worse Black phantom and Krates ever. Wondering why China began making the old fake aftermarket springers for Krate and Phantoms  in the past few years..
> 
> ...





So who went bankrupt in 2002?


----------



## Jeff54 (Feb 8, 2022)

Xlobsterman said:


> I would say it is just a bike someone customized themselves!
> 
> I have one that I got new in the box, and it had a 97 date code on it.
> 
> ...



OK, on that 97 badge means they were made in 90's. However, you don't have that Saddle. Five buttons and two color. Those saddles caught my interest about a year ago. There seems to be two types and they show up after 2002 on the Deluxe saddle versions. One type is painted without buttons, the other is sewn separate color, I  don't recall if sewn has the buttons or not. .  Nore nailed all the dates these special seats were made but think 2005 and up.  Because of your black saddle and this Rolling Rock with buttons and Springer then, yeah it also makes sense that the '500 made' claim is correct too.  Acordinly, and they use-to-be on Schwinn's site, not the Rolling rock that I know of but, the limited editions with Nexus 7 internal hub Deluxe 7 with these special Saddles, were still on Schwin's web site., IDK but, about 4-5 years ago. . The really special colored was only made in lots of 500.

I was searching Ebay for colored Schwinn comfort saddles that are sewn together, they're very tough to find.

There were different verities of Black on the Schwinn Deluxe anniversary bikes with 5 buttons. The 95-2000 Phantom frame has 5 button saddle and it's not the same as what's on the Anniversary bikes. I have 3, one from the Phantom framed and 2 Anniversary types. The Anniversary type seem to be all the same except the Schwinn font on back is different. The Phantom Framed deluxe has a unique molded design.


----------



## Xlobsterman (Feb 8, 2022)

Jeff54 said:


> OK, on that 97 badge means they were made in 90's. However, you don't have that Saddle. Five buttons and two color. Those saddles caught my interest about a year ago. There seems to be two types and they show up after 2002 on the Deluxe saddle versions. One type is painted without buttons, the other is sewn separate color, I an't recall if sewn has the buttons or not. .  I have not nailed all the dates these special seats were made but think 2005 and up.  Because of your black saddle and this Rolling Rock with buttons and Springer then, yeah it also makes sense that the '500 made' claim is correct too.  Acordinly, and they use-to-be on Schwinn's site, not the Rolling rock that I know of but, the limited editions with these special deluxe Saddles were still on Schwin's web site., IDK but, about 4-5 years ago. .
> 
> I was searching Ebay for colored Schwinn saddles that are sewn together, they're very tough to find.




The bike I have is 100% original. 

And as I previously stated, I believe the original posters bike has been customized, and it not all original.


----------



## sworley (Feb 8, 2022)

Very much agree the op’s bike is pieced together. Google image search Schwinn rolling rock cruiser and you can see it does not look like the other examples. I see parts from at least three different bikes on that one.


----------



## Xlobsterman (Feb 9, 2022)

BTW, there was another message thread on these bikes that I posted in 2020









						Rolling Rock Cruiser | All Things Schwinn
					

By now everyone here knows I am an avid 70's & 80's Schwinn Cruiser fan. I found this bike for sale NIB, and decided to buy it. It is not what I normally collect, but since it was NIB, I figured chances of finding another NIB bike like this would be pretty low, so I pulled the trigger and...




					thecabe.com


----------



## drglinski (Feb 12, 2022)

mrg said:


> Sorry, even if it says Schwinn, RR or whatever it's still all China/Taiwan made!



Yup it's easy to slap a Schwinn sticker on just about anything.  The quality of the old company died long ago.


----------



## Oilit (Mar 2, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> So who went bankrupt in 2002?



The Scott Sports Group owned Schwinn from 1992 (after the original went bankrupt) until July 2001, when Schwinn went bankrupt again and Pacific bought the company. They were headquartered in Boulder CO and their main focus seems to have been the "Homegrown" mountain bikes, but they also produced the Centennial Phantom. They imported most of their bikes but were still making high-end models in the U.S. (Durango CO if I recall). As far as I can tell, all U.S. production ended after Pacific bought the company.


----------

